# للبيع جهاز فيديو باناسونيك vhs مستعمل



## ysssf1 (17 نوفمبر 2014)

روابط مباشرة

http://www.alasmy.com/up3/uploads/alasmy-com1416205897082.jpg

http://www.alasmy.com/up3/uploads/alasmy-com1416205896931.jpg



















*


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ،،،


للبيع جهاز فيديو VHS باناسونيك

الحالة : مستعمل بحالة ممتازة تم تجربته وهو يعمل 100% صوت وصورة

اللون : فضي

الكهرباء: 110 - 220

النوع : SUPER DRIVE

متعدد الانظمة

يدعم التسجيل المضغوط لمدة 12 ساعة

الموقع : المنطقة الشرقية

السعر : 500 ريال

للاستفسار 0544488489*​


----------



## Sami (11 يناير 2018)

*رد: للبيع جهاز فيديو باناسونيك vhs مستعمل*

السلام عليكم 
هل الجهاز متوفر الان


----------

